# Life... With No Breaks & Life... On A High: The US Editions FREE @ Xmas!!



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

The US Editions of my two comedy autobiographies Life... With No Breaks and Life... On A High are FREE at Amazon USA throughout Christmas:

http://www.amazon.com/Life-No-Breaks-High-ebook/dp/B0054S3CI0

_Nick Spalding tried to write a book in 24 hours. Turns out that's impossible... it took 30!_

He had a dull, drizzly weekend to kill, so made a start on the book he'd been promising to write all his life... and had it finished by midnight Sunday.

You'll laugh out loud reading his odyssey of non-stop writing, in a selection of anecdotes, asides and stories... all dredged up from an over-stimulated brain functioning on caffeine, nicotine and the occasional chocolate biscuit.

The book is a conversation with YOU and with Nick you'll venture into the thorny topics of love, life, sex, horribly timed bowel movements and a deathly fear of sponges (among many other things).

After you've read Life... With No Breaks, you may never look at the world the same way again!

Life... With No Breaks at Amazon US 

Life... With No Breaks at Amazon UK


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. By all means start a thread about your book in the Book Bazaar, our forum where we feature our KindleBoards authors, and bookmark it so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I prefer the new one - It stands out for me, looks a little more fun to me and I imagine the title on the other one would be hard to see in a thumbnail view.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Top one. It may look boring, but sometimes boring works.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

The newer one is much better (though still a little tough to read). Still, way better than the massive block of text that was the other one.

David Dalglish


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

New one is better (for thumbnail purposes too)


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

I think the new one is better, although I'd dump the Pound sign and go with something else for the E...

The original was intriguing and if people spent longer than a few seconds looking at book covers and actually read the text on the cover (which I did, lol) then that might be the way to go.


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll chime in and add that I like the newer cover better. Although after Jon mentioned it, I read the tex on the original one as well!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick, I merged this with your existing book thread. . . .you might want to book mark it so you can find it in the future.

I really like the new cover. . .and I like the £ . . . 'specially since you're a Brit!


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

New one.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the new one better as well.  I get what you were trying to do with the first one, but the new one "pops" much more.  I also like the pound sign, especially since (I assume) your book takes place in the UK.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I like the new one...


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Well...the new cover seems to be attracting a lot more attention, so I'm glad I've made the change. And yes, the gold thing in the word 'with' *is * in fact what you're thinking it is


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Nick, your thread over in the Amazon forum is phenomenal!  I'm too lazy to link it up but for anybody who hasn't seen it -- there are tons of positive responses and not a single 'bad self-promoting author' post.  

Well played...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nick,

congrats on the good reviews. However, a gentle reminder that we ask authors to not post Amazon reviews here at KindleBoards as they are easily found at your Amazon page. 
Forum Decorum

Thanks!

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Oops, sorry Nick!  I've got the reverse Midas touch...


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

> 'Life&#8230;With No Breaks'. 83% of people buy it&#8230;so why not join them?


Lol in my head that sounded like '83% of people are jumping off cliffs... so why not join them?'


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

daveconifer said:


> Nick, your thread over in the Amazon forum is phenomenal! I'm too lazy to link it up but for anybody who hasn't seen it -- there are tons of positive responses and not a single 'bad self-promoting author' post.
> 
> Well played...


Thanks buddy...it's been a fun thread to write and respond to what people are saying about the book. And as you say it's all been positive, which is nice as it means I must be on the right lines 

For anyone who fancies taking a look, here's the link to the thread:

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_pg_oldest?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=1&cdSort=newest&cdThread=Tx2BACPURR9EEO6&displayType=tagsDetail


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Until Saturday, June 26 'Life&#8230;With No Breaks'  will be available for only 99c (67p) at Amazon  and completely FREE at Smashwords  with the voucher code *VX29W*

*I thought I'd try to write a book in 24 hours. Turns out that's impossible. It took me 30.*

_"Join me as I wend my merry way through an odyssey of non-stop writing, covering a variety of subjects in a selection of anecdotes, asides and stories...dredged up from a brain functioning on caffeine, nicotine and the occasional chocolate biscuit."_

*What people are saying about 'Life...With No Breaks':*

Mark Coker, founder and CEO of Smashwords:

_"Readers will consider this a scream of a book ... and that's before they know its history - that Nick wrote the whole thing in a single sitting. We're keen on speed and efficiency here, so I'm all the more proud to have published Nick's work."_

Neil Marr, editor in chief of BeWrite Books:

_"Spalding's book is one of the most beautifully crafted, honest and humorous memoirs I've ever wanted to weep over not having written myself&#8230;It's a collection of anecdotes, muses, adventures, misadventures and confessions that reads as satisfyingly as a novel, and rolls along as though the whole thing was plotted (which it wasn't). It's paced, it's organised, it's witty, it's wise, it's from the hip&#8230;and it's put together with admirable word-economy by a master story-teller with much to say and only a weekend to say it in."_

Customer reviews:

_"What a great read! It is well-written, witty, thought-provoking, and brilliantly funny. These stories really resonated with me (yikes! that's scary...) and I highly recommend it to anyone looking for something fun to read."

"Nick's got the gift of gab and has a great way to share his life with his audience - I really felt I was sitting in the chair right next to him, listening to him weave his tales&#8230;Cool cover and the formatting was perfect for Kindle&#8230;Great memoirs - highly recommend."_


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks,

It's the last twenty four hours of the free offer on the book, so make sure you get your copy before it runs out!

As time is running low, I'm also prepared to stoop to some pretty underhand sales techniques.

So, please download Life...With No Breaks or you'll make the puppy sad:










You wouldn't want to make the puppy sad, would you? WOULD YOU?

Nick


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I got the book, give that poor puppy a treat and make him happy.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

How could I disappoint the puppy?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

You see, now I know it's worked, I feel bad for using such a blatant gimmick to sell books. I gave the puppy a biscuit. He's now moved from sad to largely ambivalent about the whole thing. 

Everyone's a critic.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> You see, now I know it's worked, I feel bad for using such a blatant gimmick to sell books.


You could have used worse


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol

Yeah, I've seen that one before. It's a classic..otherwise I would have stooped to using it 

The two universal sellers of any product: puppies and nudity.

Neither _ever _ fail


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Just sat and worked out my total sales of Life... With No Breaks since it's launch last year, and I'm rocking 2500 copies sold so far. So too shabby for what's pretty much a little, light comedy autobiography from a British guy 

___________________________________

About the book:

"I'm Nick Spalding and I thought I'd try to write a book in 24 hours. Turns out that’s impossible, It took me 30. Read about how (and why) I did it … "

Join Nick as he wends his merry way through an odyssey of non-stop writing, covering a variety of subjects in a selection of anecdotes, asides and humorous stories ... dredged up from a brain functioning on caffeine, nicotine and the occasional chocolate biscuit. 

After you've read Life...With No Breaks, there's a very good chance you may never look at the world again the same way!

Now including: 

Spalding's Glorious Glossary of Great British Terminology 
Spine Slaughter - a tale of gruelling hedgehog related terror
_________________________

"Readers will consider this a scream of a book ... and that's before they know its history – that Nick wrote the whole thing in a single sitting." - Mark Coker, CEO Of Smashwords

"A collection of anecdotes, muses, adventures, misadventures and confessions that reads as satisfyingly as a novel. It's paced, it's organised, it's witty, it's wise, it's from the hip … and it's put together with admirable word-economy by a master story-teller with much to say and only a weekend to say it in." - Neil Marr, Editor in Chief, BeWrite Books

"This book is kind of a ’stream-of-consciousness’ writing …I definitely recommend the entertaining writing style." - Red Adept reviews

"What kept me reading past the first couple of pages? It was the voiceover … From out of nowhere, the ghost of Lenny Bruce (as perhaps portrayed by Woody Allen) was speaking to me, and I, captivated, could not break away." - M. David Blake


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Monday: Nick Spalding - Life...With No Breaks

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks very much, Edward


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Your welcome.

Ed Patterson


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

*Life&#8230;With No Breaks - by Nick Spalding - $1.99 *

_Join author Nick Spalding as he wends his merry way through an odyssey of non-stop writing, covering a variety of subjects in a selection of riotous anecdotes, comedy asides and humorous stories...dredged up from a brain functioning on caffeine, nicotine and the occasional chocolate biscuit._
_________________________

There's a feature in the new Twisted Tongue magazine about me and Life&#8230;With No Breaks.

You can download the magazine for free at Lulu here:

http://www.lulu.com/twistedtongue

and you can view the website for the magazine here:

www.twistedtongue.co.uk

It's a four page article on the book, including two extracts to whet you appetite.

Check out some of the other features too. It's a great independent magazine, with lots of stuff about writers and writing to keep you amused! 
_________________________

Praise for Life&#8230;With No Breaks:

Mark Coker, CEO Of Smashwords:

"Readers will consider this a scream of a book ... and that's before they know its history - that Nick wrote the whole thing in a single sitting. We're keen on speed and efficiency here, so I'm all the more proud to have published Nick's work."

Neil Marr, Editor in Chief, BeWrite Books:

"A collection of anecdotes, muses, adventures, misadventures and confessions that reads as satisfyingly as a novel. It's paced, it's organised, it's witty, it's wise, it's from the hip&#8230;and it's put together with admirable word-economy by a master story-teller with much to say and only a weekend to say it in."

Recent customer review on Smashwords:

"A beautifully written book. Nick speaks with a charming and candid narrative that makes it damn near impossible to not appreciate his company. If you are on the fence about purchasing this, trust me, you will be glad to read this."


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

my weekly bump


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Please check out my book Life..With No Breaks...and also drop in on my new blog Spalding's Racket.

Links in sig!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

As I'm a British author, I'm very pleased to say that Life...with no breaks is now available at Amazon UK 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-With-No-Breaks/dp/B003ICWJ4C/


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I just finished reading "Life... With No Breaks" by our friend Nick Spalding.

Nick, you had me laughing on the subway, and probably looking slightly unhinged.  As I sat chuckling to myself, I could feel the disapproving frown of the woman sitting beside me.

For those who don't know:  Nick Spalding set out to write a book in one sitting.  It took him 30 hours.  He had no plan whatsoever, and therefore just rambled on for 30 hours, sharing anecdotes from his life.  In a way, it's an autobiography.  

Now, most people who write autobiographies have led extraordinary lives.  They were prime ministers, or rock stars, or adventurers.  They wrestled lions in the Sahara, or led nations in war, or conquered fifteen incurable diseases.  Their memoires inspire.

Not Nick's.  He writes about visiting the gym.  He writes about how he hates to fly coach.  He writes about buying a new car.  He writes about how his coffee is going cold.  In short, he rambles on pointlessly, Grandpa Simpson style, page after page.

Nick, you've led a dull, uneventful life, and you just wasted several hours of mine, you bastard.  But you had me laughing at the silly parts, and reflecting during the serious parts, so thank you.  I enjoyed every moment.

If anyone's looking for a light, funny read (this is a short book you can read in one sitting), download "Life... With No Breaks".


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the great review Dan!

The second edition of Life ... With No Breaks is now uploaded. It's been revised, updated and edited toa professional standard. And there's a couple of extras including a comedy horror short story.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

My regular Sunday afternoon bump


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think they know how to cure that now, Nick.... 

Betsy


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think they know how to cure that now, Nick....
> 
> Betsy


I know. I have the pills. You really don't want to know what the side effects are...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Will there be a sequel, Nick?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Will there be a sequel, Nick?


Ooh...now you're askin'

I truly don't know. I think for me to sit and write another book of its type the first would have to do well enough to demand it. So, if this thing earns me a wad of cash over an acceptable period of time ... why the hell not?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm closing in on 750 sales, so am hoping a few new people see this and decide to buy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

I enjoyed the rewrite of my short in the Cafe'.    Did you really write this is 30 some odd hours?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I enjoyed the rewrite of my short in the Cafe'. Did you really write this is 30 some odd hours?


Yeah, I certainly did. I don't recommend it for the sake of your sanity or the condition of your posterior.

Next week I'm going to compose an entire prog rock album in six hours sitting in a tin bath.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Theres no way I could write a book that fast, but I did get that short story you helped edit from our starting point to Smashwords with a cover and all, in 48 hours!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

For the next two weeks you can buy Life...With No Breaks for half price at Smashwords.

Use coupon code: CZ27B 

Cheers!

Nick


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats a great deal. I wish I would have known about it last week. But I will pass it on!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Thats a great deal. I wish I would have known about it last week. But I will pass it on!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like a nice second edition; I really enjoyed the first version. I'm thinking of writing a book in one sitting, too. Heard of the 3-day-novel competition coming up? I think you'd do well at that, Nick!

http://www.3daynovel.com


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

DArenson said:


> Sounds like a nice second edition; I really enjoyed the first version. I'm thinking of writing a book in one sitting, too. Heard of the 3-day-novel competition coming up? I think you'd do well at that, Nick!
> 
> http://www.3daynovel.com


The second version is edited far better than the first and there's the killer hedgehog story included 

I don't recommend trying it for the sake of your sanity!

I'll check out the website.

Cheers Dan.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Smashwords coupon still valid


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Smashwords coupon still valid


I love those Smashwords coupons. My Smashwords sales are higher than my Kindle sales this month, thanks to those babies; that's a first for me.

If you guys haven't used Nick's coupon yet, do it; it's a fun book.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> I love those Smashwords coupons. My Smashwords sales are higher than my Kindle sales this month, thanks to those babies; that's a first for me.
> 
> If you guys haven't used Nick's coupon yet, do it; it's a fun book.


Thanks Dan


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Seriously...take a look at the newest review of my book:

I'm not a hundred percent sure, but I think he doesn't like my book much:

http://digitalspotlightfictionreview.blogspot.com/2010/09/bad-nick-spaldings-life.html


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

It's not that bad. He did write that it's a hit.

Oh wait. That's says


Spoiler



shit


.

Well, at least he said he likes your face, and wants to buy you punch.

Oh wait... it says he wants to punch your face.

Congrats, my friend; you just received the WORST review I've EVER seen.  For what it's worth, I disagree; I liked the book!


----------



## JackCutty (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Nick, 

I read the book, and the review... I liked the book MUCH better than that guy's review!!!

Some people just don't get it, but hey, opinions are like [email protected]#holes, everyone has one, and there's nothing good coming out of them!

Keep up the good work!
~Jack~


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

I think the sheer intensity/insanity of that review will garner you more attention, Nick.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

JackCutty said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> I read the book, and the review... I liked the book MUCH better than that guy's review!!!
> 
> ...


Cheers Jack


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually, there are no puppies involved, but it made you look at the thread, eh?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

There's a great new review of Life... With No Breaks at All-Review.co.uk:

http://www.all-review.co.uk/featured-book

Take a look


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Great review!  My favorite line: "Use this book to reflect on your own life or to pick you up when you are feeling down."


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Great review! My favorite line: "Use this book to reflect on your own life or to pick you up when you are feeling down."


Yeah...though that was a very nice thing to say about it


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazon UK have discounted the book to 69p and it's now got a couple of very nice reviews up from my fellow Brits 

at #78 in the Kindle UK store now!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're one of the many people who have bought Life… With No Breaks and kept it in and around the top 100 total UK Kindle book downloads for the past week, I just want to extend a BIG THANK YOU.

Haven't picked up a copy yet? Want to see why they all bought it, and read the only book on the Kindle that features a cross-eyed stripper, public defecation, a baby possessed by an alien overlord and killer hedgehogs*? 

Click on the links below in my signature.

You'll love it…or your money back!**

Nick

Only £69p / 99c



*Amongst many, many other things.
**As ever, this is a bald-faced lie.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

LWNB still discounted at Amazon US and UK.

Now with 11 five star Amazon reviews!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Book still on sale...why not pick up a copy?


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Merry Xmas everybody


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Just sat and worked out my total sales of Life... With No Breaks since its launch last year, and I'm rocking 2500 copies sold so far. So too shabby for what's pretty much a little, light comedy autobiography from a British guy


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

And here's the most recent review of the book, which I was very proud to receive given the comparison to Terry Pratchett:

_"This book is the funniest book I have read in years.

There. I said it. Sorry, Mr Pratchett, I love you dearly, but Nick Spalding has raised the bar when it comes to making-me-laugh-out-loud books. This collection of observations on life and personal tales soaked its way into my heart from the very beginning and I soon found myself either nodding furiously in agreement or spitting my lunch halfway across the office with laughter. And the gym story actually made me cry it was so funny. No book has ever done that. Ever.

The dawn chorus will never sound the same and I will never go paintballing with the author, but I'm very glad that this book is on my Kindle and that Mr Spalding will always be "in his study" whenever I need cheering up.

If you love laughing at life, then this book will go a long way to helping you out with that!"_


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump tiddly bump bump


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

NickSpalding said:


> Bump tiddly bump bump


Shameless, Nick. Shameless.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Had another six (count 'em) reviews of Life... With No Breaks since the last update. Here's excerpts from all of them:

_"This book reminded me of many a pleasant evening I've spent with friends in the front room reminiscing over a bottle of wine on adolescence, mistakes made, disastrous relationships, bad decisions, regrets and impulse purchases!! As I sat on the bus reading this there were moments where I felt Nick was sitting next to me and including me in his late night thoughts, early morning philosophies and future wishes."

*"I downloaded this book after following Nick Spalding's discussion thread in the Kindle forum. I thought it might be one of those books that doesn't live up to the hype but I was pleasantly surprised. The book is laugh-out-loud funny, heartwarming and sometimes almost uncomfortably intimate. I found myself alternating between sympathy, agreement, disgust (readers will know which part that was!) and snorting with laughter." *

To have written such a readable book in just 30 hours is an immense achievement, and I am sure I'm not the only one wondering what is next from this author."

*"I really found myself entering into the spirit of the thing. I was talking back to him as if he could hear me. (under my breath of course - i'm not stupid!). Not that it was all sweetness and light though. At several points I was, let's say, a bit uncomplimentary about what he had written, and its a good thing he couldn't hear me. Other bits were very funny and some bits got a 'Yeah, me too!' But isn't that what a conversation is all about?"*

"This book is a brilliantly written story about Nick's life. He encapsulates the reader into the story by talking to the reader like they are his "friend". Life... with no breaks is a simple, quirky and funny read, brilliant to come home to after a long days work."

*"I didn't really know what to expect. A guy at the keyboard in one sitting. Surely it would be a bit random. Yep, but great with it. We end up with an autobiography covering the highs, lows and humorous points in a great little package. Some parts were genuinely moving. Others provoked the "let me just read you this" response. All of it was readable."*

"I have just spent a few nights with my baby on the childrens ward and was told to keep the noise down i laughed that loud i found it an easy read and the most comical book i have ever read, if this book doesnt hold a 5star rating it would be tragic x"_

Links below!


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

A smashing review from Christopher Hunter:

_Ok! it is finally time to get 'Chris Picks' off the ground. And what better book to start things off with than one of my first and favorite Smashword reads of all time. So let me see...what was the reason I chose this book in the first place? Oh yeah, the cover! I honestly thought it was a very cool cover. I could tell I wasn't dealing with some run-of-the-mill self-published book here. Someone had actually put some thought into this--at least with the presentation. Another attraction was that it was a humor book. I like to laugh. So I figured, sure, I'll give it a go. The man claims that he's funny, lets see if he is. The book also has a really good price. Anyone who knows me will attest. No one is going to get rich off a guy like me. I loves my values. So that was check, check, and check, and I checked the book out.

The first thing I noticed: 0 Words.

Instead of Chapter 1, or a name, or something conventional of the like, this book starts off with a counter. Never seen anything like it in my life. Oh by the way, this book was written in one sitting.That's the quirk of the whole thing. One guy in front of a computer typing what comes to mind. It might seem like an easy thing to do, but it really really is not. I could hardly crank out a couple of thousands words in a day without my writer's ADD kicking in. This is one hell of an effort.

And as I kept reading, I thought to myself: Well damn, I'm really captivated here. I couldn't put my iPhone down. It was as if I was right in the room with Nick (this was done by his design). As if I was listening to him talk away, but without having to deal with smoke. On the D train, I read. At my job, I read. Walking down 42nd Street with people thinking 'look at this asshole on his phone not looking where he is going', I read. For three days, I was in many places in New York City, but I was in that room in South England as well. I laughed like an idiot sometimes, other times I shook my head in understanding. It's not all jokes in this book, but it is all real. It's the definition of 'warts and all'. It's amazing that Nick would put all this info out there for the sake of entertainment. But it works. It truly works. From word 0 to 55,124.

CJH
March 19, 2011_


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Life… With No Breaks on sale in April - Sequel out in May!

Just thought I'd let you all know that I've put Life… With No Breaks on sale for the rest of April. You can now pick up a copy for only 99p.

It's had over 25 five and four star reviews and is a book best selling author Stephen Leather thinks is 'hilarious'.

I'm also mad enough to be announcing that the sequel will be released next month, despite the fact I haven't started it yet…  Which if nothing else shows a degree of mindless optimism that should be applauded.

Thanks very much everyone, hope you'll take a look at the book and have fun reading it if you buy it J

Nick


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi folks,

Just a quick post to reveal the name and cover for my new book Life... On A High.

It's the sequel to Life... With No Breaks and will be released at the beginning of May.

Thanks very much!

Nick


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Sweet cover.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks mate... think it compliments the first one well


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Here I am concentrating on the sequel and two new 5 star reviews pop up at Amazon UK for the first book:

"The only books I normally read are fiction so this was a different type of book for me, I bought it after reading the threads about it on the kindle discussion boards. I really enjoyed the book, it made me laugh out loud quite a few times and I loved the way Nick spoke to me, the reader!"

"i loved nicks style of writing. great intimate read. very refreshing. look forward to reading more from him."

If you're in the USA why not see what your British cousins are laughing about and pick up a copy?

Life... With No Breaks


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Life... With No Breaks is doing very well at the moment over at the UK store. Why not pick up a copy and see what all the fuss is about?

http://www.amazon.com/Life-With-No-Breaks-ebook/dp/B003ICWJ4C


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd like to draw your attention to the fact that the lovely people over at Daily Cheap Reads are running a spotlight feature on me and Life&#8230; With No Breaks at both US and UK sites

You can take a look at the feature here:

http://dailycheapreads.co.uk/2011/05/23/spotlight-on-nick-spalding-life-with-humor-and-insight/

Daily Cheap Reads UK is the new British version of the extremely popular Daily Cheap Reads, a site dedicated (much like Spalding's Racket) to promoting inexpensive, quality books for your Kindle.

Why not pop over and take a look?

US site is here if you're outside the UK:

http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/05/23/uk-indie-author/


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Deleted.


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Been a while since I posted on this thread... so here I am posting on this thread 

Hope you'll take a look at my books and pick up a copy.

Best,

Nick


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Life... With No Breaks and the sequel Life... On A High are both now available for 99p in the UK and $1.57 in the USA.

Pick them up here:

Amazon US

Amazon UK


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

Both books still available folks


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

The US Editions of my two comedy autobiographies Life... With No Breaks and Life... On A High are FREE at Amazon USA throughout Christmas:

http://www.amazon.com/Life-No-Breaks-High-ebook/dp/B0054S3CI0


----------

